# Super Bowl Party at Robustos



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

We had a small party of 14 last night.
Good food, good drink, good smoke, good time had by all


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Oh Ya forgot. Great game


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks like an awesome time!! Thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Looks like yall had a great time. Yall must have been giants fans. I was frowning in the last quarter of the game.


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

I wish there was something like Robusto's here in DFW... that place is amazing. I can't wait to go back.

Nice pictures...


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Looks like y'all had fun. Go Giants!!! I love the underdog.


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Cypress said:


> Looks like yall had a great time. Yall must have been giants fans. I was frowning in the last quarter of the game.


The wife was all grins, I was bumbed


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Great pics...thats looks like a great time. thanks for the pics...just motivates me to get this Florida thing going.


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

Nice Pics


----------



## drscholl14 (Oct 14, 2006)

Man, that looks like a great place!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

thanks for sharing


----------



## samsgrl28 (Jul 11, 2007)

Nice pics!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks for the pics Greg! Looks liks a great time living up the good life!


----------

